# UK master or Australia



## swwm2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

If anyone could give me a few pointers, Id really appreciate it,

I need to choose between the two university offer one from Reading university and one from Tasmania university.

First of all i am from Sudan resident on Saudi Arabia i have experience on IT more than 10 years on networking and IT solutions now i am working as project manager.

I am looking to have business if i get chance for that or work as IT consulting.

Master degree will improve me and my career but as long as stay in Saudi Arabia it will not last for ever because they not provide ay citizenship and no jobs in my country as there no even good future.

So i am confuse because really UK degree is very strong and it is give me what i need as first point second point its faster it is only 1 year (12 month) third point its cheaper compare to my second offer from Australia univeristy, the only thing that its difficult to get citizenship and work opportunity is poor and life is hard there.

Australia university is to old it is the fourth university in world opened as first point, the degree can end as PHD holder or master depend on courses i take but uk only i will get master for PHD i have to apply for ti as second point, for third point i can take citizenship it is not hard work opportunity is open wide and life is easier compare to UK even i can save some money despite UK, but it is higher fees rate and long time take .

For me nothing guarantee for citizen ship and work but there is high chance or poor chance.

So with UK i will get degree but i have to get back to middle east and i dont know what it will end up with me, but offcourse here UK degree appropriate more than Aus it is more power here.

Or go Australia and maybe get citizen ship so i will have a place that i can turn back to when i get no chance in middle east.

MSc in Business Technology Consulting (full-time) at Henley Business School -Reading University


Master of Information Technology and Systems – University of Tasmania


i pass the stage which is talking to family and close friend, i am not looking for directing my life but to get a opinion and wise...

i came here because ppl from AU will give me at least information about this university or this area i mean Tasmania as life for new ppl or education issues, also they can give me advise whither this course is good and it will open for you jobs chances in AU easy or there no big value for it that will help me more to decide...

Also some maybe have idea about UK and could give some points to adjust my judge for better...

Beside maybe here some ppl expert in education or in IT field and they can let me now whither both course is good for future and it is needed in market or not..

For me my heart says MSc in Business Technology Consulting (full-time) at Henley Business School -Reading University is better as it is near to what i want and also i am not intended to work as technical wise only for ever because of age off course and companies like younger more but i am looking to be consultant or work in managerial area, this course has all business and consulting and managerial but in Technology filed.

But as country off course my heart will choose AU because it is provide better life chances and jobs opportunity.

So your Advise will give me more

Thanks


----------



## swwm2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

UP 11111 Pls HELP and advise


----------

